# While looking thru my photo bucket.



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2016)

for charley...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2016)

A new one...


----------



## charley (Mar 23, 2016)

....   


[hey RED, help Azza get his old avi back]


----------



## SheriV (Mar 23, 2016)

I feel so loved.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 23, 2016)

seemed like it was all about you...

P.S. I didn't post the private pics. That's our dirty little secret..


----------



## SheriV (Mar 23, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 23, 2016)

Sheriv pics give me wood. Even though she's not a tranny.
*Still my desktop wallpaper...*







SheriV said:


> I feel so loved.



Would having my head between those amazing thighs for a few hours make you feel more loved???
That's right, my dear...I said HOURS. I'll stay down there until you pass out from sheer pleasure or I asphyxiate...

Wow, I sound like such a perv and I sound just as bad as the "show me your tits" crowd that usually gangbang Sheriv's threads...for that, I am sorry.


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2016)

REDDOG309 said:


> A new one...



does Azza realise I put the last call out to make you a mod, which ironically got the topic going and .....? 

not to mention all the cawk pics ill start emailing you in a minute....


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2016)

I mean look at him....scary as hell.....


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2016)

he looks like an anal tapeworm choking on a grain of rice....

yes that really is Azza......


----------



## jj_69 (Mar 24, 2016)

Do u wanna sell that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jj_69 (Mar 24, 2016)

U wanna sell that

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jj_69 (Mar 24, 2016)

Paranoid Fitness said:


> Sheriv pics give me wood. Even though she's not a tranny.
> *Still my desktop wallpaper...*
> 
> 
> ...


Show me the other half 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Mar 24, 2016)

jj_69 said:


> Show me the other half
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Good luck guy, some have been waiting for years for that...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2016)

Lol. ^^^. This.


----------



## bayou boy (Mar 24, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Good luck guy, some have been waiting for years for that...


Some things are worth it!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2016)

Recognise some of those poles


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 24, 2016)

Griffith said:


> I mean look at him....scary as hell.....


seriel killers and pdephiles are never jerked and tan


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Good luck guy, some have been waiting for years for that...



some, not all.......


----------

